# Detroit Show & Pull Club - Sanctioned & Fun Show - May 9th



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Spayed/Neutered Dogs are WELCOME to play in the fun classes! Join us for lots of family fun and the love of this great breed!

CGCs will also be offered day of show for all breeds! Best WSK Dog Fun Class - Please X-post!

------------------------------------------------------------------

The Detroit Show & Pull Club 
Would Like to Invite You to Join Them On 
May 9th, 2009 
At the Wayne County Fairgrounds 
10871 Quirk Road, Belleville, Michigan

Two Conformation Shows, One Weight Pull & One Treadmill Race 
(2nd Conformation Show is Double Points!) 
Sanctioned Event Cost is $15 per dog/per event

Fun Classes - $10 each: Best Rednose, Best Black, Best Blue, Best Brindle, Best Conditioned, Judge's Choice (2) & Junior Handler (2)

**Champion of Champion Classes will be divided into Male/Female 
IF PRE-REGISTRATION ALLOWS.** 
Please Contact the AADR at 910-253-4095 by April 20th

You are welcome to register your dog with the AADR Day of Show with proof of registration from a different registry for $8.

All AADR rules will be in effect & strictly enforced. 
No Dogs in Heat -- Buckle Collars & 4ft Leads -- No Drugs or Alchohol on Grounds 
Dogs Must Be Crated Individually -- No Human Aggressive Dogs

All Dogs on Grounds Must Have Proof of Rabies Inoculation! 
Registration Begins at 8am, First Show Begins at 11am

All Non-Food Vendors Welcome ($10 Table Rental) -- Parking - $3 per Car 
50/50 and Prize Raffle

Contact Amanda at 248-830-4789

Lodging Available at: 
Red Roof Inn - 734-697-1908 (No Pet Charge) / Super 8 Motel - 734-699-1888 ($10 Pet Fee)

Show Flyer: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/simplypitbull/detroitshowpullmay2009flyer.jpg


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

*bump* It'll be here before ya know it, OH, IN and MI folks!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats not to far from me i may try to come if work permits it


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

its across the state for me.But iam going to try to make it.


----------

